# Living in Arroyo



## spicyp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post, so a big hello to you all from Scotland

My husband and I are hoping to relocate to Arroyo de la Miel on Costa Del sol later this year or sooner if we can get our business over here sold.

I have investigated schools for my son and more or less decided which one we would like him to attend but my next concern is finding somewhere to live (rental) that will have some other children of his age around. He is 14 at the moment. Can anyone offer any advise on how Arroyo would be for this kind of thing? When we visited there last month there did seem to be quite a big British population but its getting the right area, we don't really want to be in a holiday type apartment where your neighbours change every week.

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

spicyp said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post, so a big hello to you all from Scotland
> 
> My husband and I are hoping to relocate to Arroyo de la Miel on Costa Del sol later this year or sooner if we can get our business over here sold.
> 
> ...


Hi spicy and welcome to the forum

Somebody will come along soon and give you advice as i am unfamilier with the region ..


----------



## spicyp (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh dear, no responses on the Arroyo de la Miel question then. Anyone know of any other similar type areas that are near enough to Benamaldena International College or at least on the bus route?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

spicyp said:


> Oh dear, no responses on the Arroyo de la Miel question then. Anyone know of any other similar type areas that are near enough to Benamaldena International College or at least on the bus route?



Really sorry Spicy, I dont know the area either.


----------



## kaytee (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Spicy

I'm looking to move over to the Arroyo area when our house has sold (if ever it does). Arroyo is more residential than Benalmadena with both Spanish and Brits. We have friends that are renting in El Pinnillo but I don't know how far that is from your lads school. El Pinnillo is more or less between Benal and Torremolinos.

Sorry I couldn't be more help but will PM you with a couple of rental websites when I find them


----------

